# reversing split phase capacitor start motor



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

One of my buddies is building a meat grinder for hunting season and he got himself a used 1/2 hp 115/230 volt motor, it is a split phase capacitor start motor.

He wants to be able to reverse it with a switch, so what I am thinking is to bring the wires from the start winding out of the motor and through a 4 way light switch to be able to reverse the start windings. I know it will work but what happens if the 4way switch is flipped while the motor is rotating, I am thinking nothing since the centrifugal switch disconnects the start windings from the run windings when the motor gets up to speed. Will it work?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

probably the motor will continue the same direction, motor needs to slow down before he changes direction


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

oliquir said:


> probably the motor will continue the same direction, motor needs to slow down before he changes direction


That's what I thought, thanks. Im going to wire it up later and see what happens.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

There are motors called instant reverse motors that will do what the name implies.they have special applications and are probably not what you have. A four way will do what you want but you will need a way to turn the motor on and off. They make a drum switch that will reverse the start winding leads and control the other leads with one switch. You also could get a motor rated toggle switch 3 pole double throw.The diagrams that come with the drum switch should not be used on motors with a thermal cutout they use four wires you should use five . Two of wires are used to go to the cutout and back so that the start winding current also goes through the cutout.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Galt said:


> There are motors called instant reverse motors that will do what the name implies.they have special applications and are probably not what you have. A four way will do what you want but you will need a way to turn the motor on and off. They make a drum switch that will reverse the start winding leads and control the other leads with one switch. You also could get a motor rated toggle switch 3 pole double throw.The diagrams that come with the drum switch should not be used on motors with a thermal cutout they use four wires you should use five . Two of wires are used to go to the cutout and back so that the start winding current also goes through the cutout.


I will have a 4 sq box with a SP switch and a 4 way mounted in it, 6 wires plus ground going to it thru some carflex. Never seen it done like this but in theory it should work! A drum switch would cost more than the motor is worth, its older than I am. Good idea though...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wires 5 and 8 are NEMA designated wire numbers that if interchanged, will reverse the single phase motor direction.
Red and black if not numbered. Here is the handbook.

www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf

Single phase starts on page 8.


----------

